# Plastic Chutes?? Stay away or OK?



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

Going to look at a craftsman for an in-law. IT has a plastic chute wondering if anybody has had issues with these?


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

I've had one on my MTD since 2008 and expected to replace it long before now; but no problems . . . . and no rust nor repainting.

I did however, research replacements, and that's only $20 to $50 depending on whether both top and bottom are needed; but I don't see any wear yet !

Space age plastic has more going for it than many of us think.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

You may have seen it already, but there was some discussion of plastic chutes yesterday here: 
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...inch-stanley-already-broken-3.html#post972449


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I've replaced a few on MTD types, also the plastic worms. It shouldn't be a deal breaker if the machine is clean and a good price.


----------



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks guys !! He is only asking $100 for the 8 hp 27
Looks clean but wasn't familiar with the plastic chutes.


----------



## SnapperInMA (Jan 24, 2016)

I have a snapper I purchased new in 1996. The original plastic chute is still going strong.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

I've seen them last close to 30 years without breaking up here in Canada. I'm just not that worried about them anymore.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

94EG8 said:


> I've seen them last close to 30 years without breaking up here in Canada. I'm just not that worried about them anymore.


And just think the BETTER plastics we have now then we did 30 years ago too..


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

My Troy get's used each winter and that chunk of plastic chute is still holding on and doing it's job.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

I wouldn't be turned off by the plastic chute, the Craftsman part is what would have me looking further


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Plastic chutes are fine. I'd rather have a plastic chute than a metal one.JMHO


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

SnapperInMA said:


> I have a snapper I purchased new in 1996. The original plastic chute is still going strong.


I'm glad you said that.I used to use a much older (series "0"?) Snapper 824 at a motel years ago.It was old enough to have a Briggs engine and short metal chute-best snowblower I've ever used.

I've always wanted one of my own,but was always really turned off by the plastic chute they went to-they just look flimsy as ****.NowI just may start looking again.I'd prefer one with a Briggs,but those are getting rare,so it appears.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

As far as I know, my 1995 MTD has the original plastic chute. The only thing I did was remove the steel carriage bolts and replace w/ SS.


----------

